# edelbrock 7156 and a qjet how to hook up linkage



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Well I'm waiting on a bracket edl-8015 for my intake manifold to hook up the qjet. 1969 gto installing pontiac 461 using an 7156 edelbrock intake trying to install throttle linkage. This bracket from edelbrock is a month out at least. Is there a linkage set up I can adapt that summit sells? Or, I I might have to create my own using a throttle bracket I purchased on ebay.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

You will probably need an additional bracket and may need to drill an additional hole (or holes) in the edl-8015 bracket. Here's how I have mine set up. Please, excuse the janky nut attaching the cable to the linkage. I still need to think about how I want to attach that end permanently.

I used this bracket set and a duel spring on mine. Parts fit well but not sure if it would work on a Q-jet carb.









Summit Racing SUM-G1419 Summit Racing™ Carburetor Linkage Plates | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Summit Racing™ Carburetor Linkage Plates with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Throttle Cable Brackets at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com













Summit Racing SUM-G1320 Summit Racing™ Dual Carburetor Return Springs | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Summit Racing™ Dual Carburetor Return Springs with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Throttle Return Springs at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Well my problem is I have had the edl 8015 bracket on order for 5 months ….


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Based on intake choice, I'm guessing you plan on running a Q-jet. Have you checked to see if the factory bracket mounts to the 7156 intake or do you not have the original? My old engine had a Holley Street Dominator intake and the factory bracket bolted in the same place as it would of on the stock intake. Same thing when I put a Performer intake on an 84 Camaro.

Ames has a bracket that bolts to the back mounting spots on a Q-jet:



Ames Part Detail



Then use something like this to attach the cable?









Summit Racing SUM-G1399 Summit Racing™ Carburetor Linkage Plates | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Summit Racing™ Carburetor Linkage Plates with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Throttle Cable Brackets at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Edelbrock wants me to cut my factory stock bracket and I’m not doing it . I bought a used one and I’m sure I can fab something up ….


----------

